# Cisphobia



## Gregriii (Dec 10, 2015)

What do you think about that? Is it real for you? I talked about this in class and I was wondering what you guys think of it 

And remember; keep it civil!

And in case you don't know what is...
Cisphobia: Fear or hatred of cissexuality or cisgenderism, or of cis individuals

Cis: when u identify as the sex u were announced at birth
If you are born male and you consider yourself male, then, you are cis


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 10, 2015)

Well, I don't even know what it is, so I don't know... .-.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 10, 2015)

Do I wanna know what that is completely.
That's wierd as hell


----------



## Knopekin (Dec 10, 2015)

It's unacceptable, as is any form of discrimination.


----------



## kayleee (Dec 10, 2015)

Ridiculous tbh


----------



## cIementine (Dec 10, 2015)

I think it exists, but isn't as big an issue as transphobia and homophobia. 
I feel like sometimes minority groups generalise the entirety of cis people as ignorant instead of just the specific people who are.


----------



## tobi! (Dec 10, 2015)

I thought "Cis" was derogatory.


----------



## seliph (Dec 10, 2015)

"Cisphobia" is usually just trans people venting (like when you stub your toe on a table and scream I HATE TABLES) so it pretty much isn't real sorry guys

Also like 99% of blogs dedicated to that are just troll blogs trying to get you mad so


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 10, 2015)

isnt it just a derogatory term for non-trans people?

i wasn't sure how to word that sorry o.o


----------



## seliph (Dec 10, 2015)

It's not derogatory at all, it's literally just the word that means non-trans. It's as derogatory as "gay" or "bi" or "trans" or "straight" - not at all.

Also Greg rather than saying they "accept their original gender" you might wanna say they "identify as the sex they were announced at birth" or something since gender and sex are 2 different things.


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 10, 2015)

Lmao did my comment get removed


----------



## tae (Dec 10, 2015)

jinico said:


> "Cisphobia" is usually just trans people venting (like when you stub your toe on a table and scream I HATE TABLES) so it pretty much isn't real sorry guys
> 
> Also like 99% of blogs dedicated to that are just troll blogs trying to get you mad so



this pretty much, i don't see why this thread was needed honestly.


----------



## seliph (Dec 10, 2015)

taesaek said:


> this pretty much, i don't see why this thread was needed honestly.



Probably another pointless drama bait.
I just thought I'd try to be informative before it (hopefully) gets closed.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 10, 2015)

taesaek said:


> this pretty much, i don't see why this thread was needed honestly.





jinico said:


> Probably another pointless drama bait.
> I just thought I'd try to be informative before it (hopefully) gets closed.



meh. I guess how dramatic this turns out can only depend on the participants who make it that way.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 10, 2015)

Knopekin said:


> It's unacceptable, as is any form of discrimination.



I agree with this statement. I don't care what "group" gets more hate, it still is the same thing and is still wrong.


----------



## gem83 (Dec 10, 2015)

_oh no_

- - - Post Merge - - -



Knopekin said:


> It's unacceptable, as is any form of discrimination.



Yup. Fighting hate with hate will really only make things worse for everyone. It's actually almost hypocritical. (This is coming from a non-cis person btw)

I also think it says a lot that multiple people on this thread thought "cis" was a derogatory term.


----------



## tae (Dec 10, 2015)

leaves this here.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 10, 2015)

taesaek said:


> leaves this here.



i'm not sure if it's tea because there's a thirst for drama somewhere but dude you're kinda making it seem like you're encouraging a flame war that obviously isn't happening rn so it's best to leave it be with the 'lol lemme get the popcorn' comments.
just a tip! c:


----------



## gem83 (Dec 10, 2015)

Yeah, this has been pretty civil so far so let's keep it that way and not antagonize people.

(That's the "That's none of my business" meme btw, pumpkins lmao)


----------



## tae (Dec 10, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> i'm not sure if it's tea because there's a thirst for drama somewhere but dude you're kinda making it seem like you're encouraging a flame war that obviously isn't happening rn so it's best to leave it be with the 'lol lemme get the popcorn' comments.
> just a tip! c:



pumpkins, i haven't mentioned much at all in this thread so i don't know what you're poking at.


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 10, 2015)

lmao it's kind of funny to see lots of cis ppl get upset over "cisphobia" and "down with the cis"-memes


----------



## cIementine (Dec 10, 2015)

taesaek said:


> pumpkins, i haven't mentioned much at all in this thread so i don't know what you're poking at.



i was just saying. the last thing this forum needs is encouragement for arguments.


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 10, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> i was just saying. the last thing this forum needs is encouragement for arguments.



That's actually a "none of my business" meme.


----------



## tae (Dec 10, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> i was just saying. the last thing this forum needs is encouragement for arguments.



oh **** sorry, i didn't know there was a ban against tea in this thread. :^)


----------



## cIementine (Dec 10, 2015)

Aerate said:


> That's actually a "none of my business" meme.



oh! I kind of thought it was like a 'i'mma drink this while bad blood goes down' thing.
my mistake.


----------



## inkling (Dec 10, 2015)

I've never encountered this at all. Not once have I felt discriminated against due to this. Now for being a femal in general...that's a different story


----------



## cIementine (Dec 10, 2015)

taesaek said:


> oh **** sorry, i didn't know there was a ban against tea in this thread. :^)



sorry, I thought you meant something different.
no need to get
saltea


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 10, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> oh! I kind of thought it was like a 'i'mma drink this while bad blood goes down' thing.
> my mistake.


Ha, it's fine, don't worry about it :') Just make sure to check next time, I guess.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 10, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Ha, it's fine, don't worry about it :') Just make sure to check next time LOL



thanks. I mean, Kermit is kinda mischievous, right??


----------



## Chris (Dec 10, 2015)

Keep this on topic or it'll be closed.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> lmao it's kind of funny to see lots of cis ppl get upset over "cisphobia" and "down with the cis"-memes



Lol, yes. They don't really have reason for that either lmao unless they are those tumblr fakers idk.


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 10, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> thanks. I mean, Kermit is kinda mischievous, right??



Um I have no idea who that is, lol.

Regarding cisphobia, I don't really have much to say I guess. Any kind of discrimination towards any group is wrong, whether it's cisphobia or transphobia or anything really, it doesn't even matter.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 10, 2015)

Aerate said:


> LOL I have no idea who that is



(the frog drinking tea)


----------



## Matramix (Dec 10, 2015)

In my opinion, cisphobics are just as bad as transphobics. It doesn't seem acceptable to me to rag on someone or be disgusted by someone who is being themselves whether that be trans or cis. Regardless they are both forms of discrimination no matter how you look at it and that is why I put trans/cisphobics under the same light..


----------



## boujee (Dec 10, 2015)

Trigger warnings are needed


----------



## seliph (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm just gonna point out that only 50% of trans people make it to see their 20th birthday because they either kill themselves or are murdered due to transphobia, and that the overall suicide rate of trans people is about 40%

But no one even hates themselves slightly because of "cisphobia"

Anyways I'm outta this thread for good now I wish Tina just closed it.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 10, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> I think it exists, but isn't as big an issue as transphobia and homophobia.
> I feel like sometimes minority groups generalise the entirety of cis people as ignorant instead of just the specific people who are.



This basically sums it up. Yes, I agree that cisphobia is a thing, but it's not used as a tool of discrimination like transphobia or homophobia. It's basically just a word to describe someone's dislike of something.



Norski said:


> I thought "Cis" was derogatory.



Nope!



jinico said:


> "Cisphobia" is usually just trans people venting (like when you stub your toe on a table and scream I HATE TABLES) so it pretty much isn't real sorry guys
> 
> Also like 99% of blogs dedicated to that are just troll blogs trying to get you mad so



Wait, so which is it? Venting or trolling?



The Hidden Owl said:


> isnt it just a derogatory term for non-trans people?
> 
> i wasn't sure how to word that sorry o.o



Nope, not at all.



pumpkins said:


> meh. I guess how dramatic this turns out can only depend on the participants who make it that way.



Aye.



lencurryboy said:


> lmao it's kind of funny to see lots of cis ppl get upset over "cisphobia" and "down with the cis"-memes



Not really. People don't like being put down.



inkling said:


> I've never encountered this at all. Not once have I felt discriminated against due to this. Now for being a femal in general...that's a different story



It's not so much discrimination, it's just a word used to describe the dislike people feel towards others for being cis.



Moko said:


> Lol, yes. They don't really have reason for that either lmao unless they are those tumblr fakers idk.



Moko what are you even on about



jinico said:


> I'm just gonna point out that only 50% of trans people make it to see their 20th birthday because they either kill themselves or are murdered due to transphobia, and that the overall suicide rate of trans people is about 40%
> 
> But no one even hates themselves slightly because of "cisphobia"
> 
> Anyways I'm outta this thread for good now I wish Tina just closed it.



I'd honestly like to see stats on the 50% thing. The 40% bit I do believe because yes, suicide is common with trans people.

This isn't nearly as bad as other threads, no need to close.


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 10, 2015)

Cisphobia doesn't exist, in my opinion. If someone said to me "I hate cis people", it would not greatly affect, alter, or endanger my life. However, if I said to someone "I hate trans people", that can come across as being very threatening and, unfortunately, a large majority of trans people have had to deal with abuse because of their gender identity... So of course saying something like that has a much harsher meaning to it. My life is not endangered because I am cisgender, not at all. There are more transphobic people than 'cisphobic' anyway. And anyway, whilst I do generally think we should all be kind to one another and be more empathetic and understanding from both sides of the argument, this would never happen because human beings are *******s tbh. xD So I mean, yeah, cisphobia doesn't exist. In my opinion.


----------



## seliph (Dec 10, 2015)

Ok so I'm a huge liar regarding that I wasn't coming back whoops


oath2order said:


> Wait, so which is it? Venting or trolling?
> 
> ----
> 
> ...



When a trans person says "i hate cis people" or something it's usually just a vent. But there are "troll blogs" or whatever you wanna call 'em that basically pretend to be the worst of the worst, they're really easy to point out.

As for the 50% thing it's actually suicide attempts not completed suicide, I remembered wrong. But: one two three

The thread isn't that bad now but I always expect the worst when it comes to this stuff so I'm kinda wary on coming back to it


----------



## gem83 (Dec 10, 2015)

Idk I mean I completely understand that trans people have it pretty bad (first hand experience yo) but that doesn't give anyone the right to be hateful. What does that accomplish? Even if it's just "venting," I still see it as foolish. You can just as easily say "I hate transphobes." You don't need to generalize.


----------



## tumut (Dec 10, 2015)

Hardly anyone is a cisphobe unironically.


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 10, 2015)

Celestefey said:


> Cisphobia doesn't exist, in my opinion. If someone said to me "I hate cis people", it would not greatly affect, alter, or endanger my life. However, if I said to someone "I hate trans people", that can come across as being very threatening and, unfortunately, a large majority of trans people have had to deal with abuse because of their gender identity... So of course saying something like that has a much harsher meaning to it. My life is not endangered because I am cisgender, not at all. There are more transphobic people than 'cisphobic' anyway. And anyway, whilst I do generally think we should all be kind to one another and be more empathetic and understanding from both sides of the argument, this would never happen because human beings are *******s tbh. xD So I mean, yeah, cisphobia doesn't exist. In my opinion.



I agree with this, really, word to word. And like I discussed with her, I guess it really is because Cis people have much bigger of a community and have each others' back, and are really just considered "flawless" and superior. It's a stupid theory, really, but that's just how it has been ever since. 

I'm glad a lot of people in the world don't think like that anymore, but there are still people out there who do, and well.. it's a shame, really.


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 10, 2015)

wat even is a "ciss"


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2015)

I agree there ain't phobia, but there are as much hate. Also of course these (tumblr) communities helps with creating things that doesn't really exist and makes people believe them.

Also you shouldn't discriminate either group(s)... and yeah no one is flawless. Peace love and respect.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 10, 2015)

jinico said:


> Ok so I'm a huge liar regarding that I wasn't coming back whoops
> 
> 
> When a trans person says "i hate cis people" or something it's usually just a vent. But there are "troll blogs" or whatever you wanna call 'em that basically pretend to be the worst of the worst, they're really easy to point out.
> ...



Ah, thank you.



00jachna said:


> wat even is a "ciss"



Defined in first post.


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 10, 2015)

00jachna said:


> wat even is a "ciss"



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=cis+people

If you're too lazy to even click:



> Cisgender (often abbreviated to simply cis) describes related types of gender identity perceptions, where individuals' experiences of their own gender agree with the sex they were assigned at birth.



It's in the first post as well.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 10, 2015)

Cisphobia doesn't exist.

A phobia is an irrational fear.

Someone who is trans has plenty to fear from cisgendered people.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 10, 2015)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Cisphobia doesn't exist.
> 
> A phobia is an irrational fear.
> 
> Someone who is trans has plenty to fear from cisgendered people.



idk, as a gay guy, I don't fear all Christians or all straight people


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 10, 2015)

oath2order said:


> idk, as a gay guy, I don't fear all Christians or all straight people



But if you were generally, it wouldn't be seen as overtly irrational.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2015)

oath2order said:


> idk, as a gay guy, I don't fear all Christians or all straight people



I think it has more to do with individual feels and how they would take that one's telling them they are not cis (or whatever related) rather than being generalizing...


----------



## seliph (Dec 10, 2015)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Cisphobia doesn't exist.
> 
> A phobia is an irrational fear.
> 
> Someone who is trans has plenty to fear from cisgendered people.



When Zephyr drops that mic

Like if there are legitimate cis-hating people there's a very small fraction, and it's even more minuscule when you remember only 1% of the world's population is trans.



oath2order said:


> idk, as a gay guy, I don't fear all Christians or all straight people



I mean I don't either but I'd imagine if someone was directly hassled by Christians (or in this case cis people) most of their life they'd start side-eyeing em a bit. It all depends on peoples experiences and their mentality really.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 10, 2015)

jinico said:


> I mean I don't either but I'd imagine if someone was directly hassled by Christians (or in this case cis people) most of their life they'd start side-eyeing em a bit. It all depends on peoples experiences and their mentality really.



No, I do agree with that. And that's why I think that cisphobia is real. Your negative experiences will cause you to have a fear of cis people


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2015)

jinico said:


> I mean I don't either but I'd imagine if someone was directly hassled by Christians (or in this case cis people) most of their life they'd start side-eyeing em a bit. It all depends on peoples experiences and their mentality really.


Yeah, practically this. Then how much you want to generalize and how strong your feels are differs of course.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> No, I do agree with that. And that's why I think that cisphobia is real. Your negative experiences will cause you to have a fear of cis people



I'd say it's more somewhat hate and/or annoyance rather than pure fear, but if you've been harassed enough it can probably evolve into some kind of fear if you take it really bad.


----------



## seliph (Dec 10, 2015)

oath2order said:


> No, I do agree with that. And that's why I think that cisphobia is real. Your negative experiences will cause you to have a fear of cis people


Yeah that's true.
I guess cisphobia exists in the literal sense of "fearing cis people", though usually when people talk about cisphobia they refer to it as this super horrible mass-cis-hate that's "as bad as transphobia" and that's why I'm like um no stop talking.


----------



## Goth (Dec 10, 2015)

jinico said:


> Yeah that's true.
> I guess cisphobia exists in the literal sense of "fearing cis people", though usually when people talk about cisphobia they refer to it as this super horrible mass-cis-hate that's "as bad as transphobia" and that's why I'm like um no stop talking.


why are you stalking this thread

also tries to keep it civil but chooses controversial topic rip


----------



## gem83 (Dec 10, 2015)

oath2order said:


> No, I do agree with that. And that's why I think that cisphobia is real. Your negative experiences will cause you to have a fear of cis people



See, I can get behind this 100%. It's just the blatant bullying-type hypocritical attitude (generally found on tumblr tbh) that bugs the sht out of me.


----------



## seliph (Dec 10, 2015)

L o t t i e said:


> why are you stalking this thread
> 
> also tries to keep it civil but chooses controversial topic rip



Because there's people responding to me.
Why are you here though?


----------



## gem83 (Dec 10, 2015)

L o t t i e said:


> why are you stalking this thread
> 
> also tries to keep it civil but chooses controversial topic rip



Don't come up in here and try to start sht, kid.


----------



## tae (Dec 10, 2015)

L o t t i e said:


> why are you stalking this thread
> 
> also tries to keep it civil but chooses controversial topic rip



"why are you stalking this thread" she claims, as she's stalking this thread.


----------



## Goth (Dec 10, 2015)

jinico said:


> Because there's people responding to me.
> Why are you here though?





gem83 said:


> Don't come up in here and try to start sht, kid.



lol I'm not **** I just see all these posts and people but you can leave the forums if you want kiddo

- - - Post Merge - - -



taesaek said:


> "why are you stalking this thread" she claims, as she's stalking this thread.



srsly tho offendie


----------



## gem83 (Dec 10, 2015)

L o t t i e said:


> lol I'm not **** I just see all these posts and people but you can leave the forums if you want kiddo



are you like 8 years old you're ruining the civil discussion we're having none of what you said even makes sense


----------



## seliph (Dec 10, 2015)

gem just don't reply it ain't worth it


----------



## Goth (Dec 10, 2015)

gem83 said:


> are you like 8 years old you're ruining the civil discussion we're having none of what you said even makes sense



I just came here and asked somebody a question and then you start attacking me so :'''''')


----------



## gem83 (Dec 10, 2015)

jinico said:


> gem just don't reply it ain't worth it



True true. Something I need to work on lol. Anyway, back on topic.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 10, 2015)

jinico said:


> Yeah that's true.
> I guess cisphobia exists in the literal sense of "fearing cis people", though usually when people talk about cisphobia they refer to it as this super horrible mass-cis-hate that's "as bad as transphobia" and that's why I'm like um no stop talking.



Yeah, that's true.


----------



## Goth (Dec 10, 2015)

personally I'm sjw and cisphobe and heterophobe and we have serious beliefs

edit: sjw-kin for the win


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 10, 2015)

I guess i kinda think it doesn't exist. 
I mean a real phobia has you basically crippled in fear. So yeah i think people are over using the word phobia in regards to lgbt.


----------



## gem83 (Dec 10, 2015)

I guess I'm starting to see why people say those things, but it's still stupid in my opinion. Idk though maybe it's just because I have a thick skin when it comes to hate towards my identity? Like it doesn't really get to me at all so I don't really know what it's like? Idk idk maybe I'm just blind lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kittyinpink87 said:


> I guess i kinda think it doesn't exist.
> I mean a real phobia has you basically crippled in fear. So yeah i think people are over using the word phobia in regards to lgbt.



Good point. It is pretty overused. When I was younger I always thought "homophobia" literally meant you had a crippling fear of gay people and I didn't understand it lmao


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 10, 2015)

gem83 said:


> Good point. It is pretty overused. When I was younger I always thought "homophobia" literally meant you had a crippling fear of gay people lmao



In a sense, it is a fear.

When you're around homophobic people, a lot of their motivation for their actions are drawn out by, most commonly, the fear that gay people will do gay things to other people or make other people do gay things.


This is why in my opinion, there is a very radical difference between "homophobic", "transphobic", (read: bigoted), and ignorant.


----------



## tae (Dec 10, 2015)

gem83 said:


> I guess I'm starting to see why people say those things, but it's still stupid in my opinion. Idk though maybe it's just because I have a thick skin when it comes to hate towards my identity? Like it doesn't really get to me at all so I don't really know what it's like? Idk idk maybe I'm just blind lmao



this in a way.
i think transphobia is messed up and i'll call your ass out on it everyday i have to, but like, i get hate for being transgender all the time, especially related to the bell tree community, but like they don't bother me because i think they're all kids or bigots. but i'm still going to call them out for it, so it usually ends up with people saying "oh no you're too sensitive guess you need trigger warnings." over and over again. 

so no, i don't think you're blind. hate is still there, but you just don't let it effect you and that's great. gem, you're awesome.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 10, 2015)

At the risk of sounding dumb,  like a real question though.
How can you be cisphobe or transpobe when you don't even know people.  Like are they afraid of all people for in case or only once they get to know them?


----------



## tae (Dec 10, 2015)

Kittyinpink87 said:


> At the risk of sounding dumb,  like a real question though.
> How can you be cisphobe or transpobe when you don't even know people.  Like are they afraid of all people for in case or only once they get to know them?



*trans?pho?bi?a
intense dislike of or prejudice against transsexual or transgender people.*

is what it's use for. it's not really "being horrifically afraid of trans people" it's just hate and prejudice against trans people of any kind.
and whole phobe part throws people off.


----------



## Mango (Dec 10, 2015)

im a huuuuuuuuuge cisphobe


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 10, 2015)

no offense but @ cis ppl are you actually offended by down with cis memes or stuff like that...


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 10, 2015)

taesaek said:


> *trans?pho?bi?a
> intense dislike of or prejudice against transsexual or transgender people.*
> 
> is what it's use for. it's not really "being horrifically afraid of trans people" it's just hate and prejudice against trans people of any kind.
> and whole phobe part throws people off.



Oh  i see. Just a horribly overused term imo i guess


----------



## gem83 (Dec 10, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> no offense but @ cis ppl are you actually offended by down with cis memes or stuff like that...



Most likely. Anyone would be offended by something like that directed towards a part of who they are.


----------



## Mango (Dec 10, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> no offense but @ cis ppl are you actually offended by down with cis memes or stuff like that...



LMAO I KNOW

we're offending the poor cis  peoples feelings their fragile, fragile feelings and constant state of feeling threatened

- - - Post Merge - - -



gem83 said:


> Most likely. Anyone would be offended by something like that directed towards a part of who they are.



pal. trans people have to deal with stuff like that every day. cis people are such babies lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -

this thread is great for me to openly voice my cisphobia

- - - Post Merge - - -

someone!! respond to me!! fight with me!! hate on me!!!


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 10, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> no offense but @ cis ppl are you actually offended by down with cis memes or stuff like that...



As someone who used to get offended by it, it's kind of like... god how do I put it...

As a cis person we try to better ourselves to be better allies, and we know we screw up with that a lot, but sometimes it can be difficult to see a lot of these jokes and not take it personally. Like, when you're working on undoing very bad thoughts that have been instilled into you for so many years, seeing these jokes made it very hard to not feel like it was being thrown in my face.

I've gotten over that though, but that's just how it used to be for me.



Mango said:


> LMAO I KNOW
> 
> we're offending the poor cis  peoples feelings their fragile, fragile feelings and constant state of feeling threatened
> 
> this thread is great for me to openly voice my cisphobia




You're going to get the thread closed. Please stop that.


----------



## Mango (Dec 10, 2015)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> You're going to get the thread closed. Please stop that.



good!! close the thread!! stupid cishets


----------



## Chris (Dec 10, 2015)

Someone always has to ruin it for everyone else.


----------

